# Cunard to Build New Queen Elizabeth



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

New liner to enter service in 2010

VALENCIA, Calif., Oct. 10 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- Cunard Line announces that it has ordered a new 92,000-ton liner, to be named "Queen Elizabeth," scheduled to enter service in the autumn of 2010. Cunard, a unit of Carnival Corporation & plc (NYSE/LSE: CCL; NYSE: CUK) signed an agreement with Italian shipbuilder Fincantieri for the construction of the new 2092-passenger ocean liner, which will be built at Fincantieri's Monfalcone yard at an all-in cost of approximately $700 million. The vessel will be the second largest Cunarder the company has ever built.

"Cunard already owns and operates the two most famous ocean liners in the world, Queen Elizabeth 2 and Queen Mary 2, and a third -- Queen Victoria -- is due to be named by HRH The Duchess of Cornwall, in the presence of HRH The Prince of Wales, in December of this year," said Carol Marlow, president of Cunard Line. "The decision to order another ship for Cunard Line has been taken as a result of the strong booking response to the new Queen Victoria, and we are extremely pleased that Cunard will once again become a three-ship fleet so soon after the departure of the much-celebrated Queen Elizabeth 2 in November next year. Furthermore, we are delighted that Her Majesty The Queen has given her blessing to our calling this new Cunarder 'Queen Elizabeth', after our first vessel of that name."

The new ship follows a long line of famous Cunard liners stretching back to the company's inception as the first operator of a timetabled transatlantic service 167 years ago.

"It is a particularly special moment for Fincantieri to have secured a second order from Cunard at a time when we are nearing the completion of Queen Victoria," said Mr. Giuseppe Bono, Fincantieri's Chief Executive Officer. "Cunard is the most famous name in passenger shipping and we are honoured to have been chosen to build Queen Elizabeth and to continue the tradition and heritage of that great company."

Queen Elizabeth will offer the very best of Cunard's values and traditions, blended with every conceivable modern luxury that today's discerning travellers expect. Through her opulent public rooms and impeccable service, the new ship will reflect the grandeur which has been associated with Cunard ships since the introduction of the Mauretania in 1907; and from the outside, her black hull, gleaming white superstructure and distinctive red funnel will echo the classic characteristics of the company's distinctive liner heritage.

Queen Elizabeth will fly the Red Ensign with her home-port Southampton, as is the case with the other ships in the Cunard fleet.

The agreement is subject to approval by the board of directors of Carnival Corporation & plc. Design details and initial itineraries will be announced in due course.

About Cunard Line

Cunard Line, operator of the luxury ocean liners Queen Mary 2 and QE2, has long been synonymous with the quest for new discoveries and the epitome of British refinement since the company's first paddle-wheeled steamer, Britannia, crossed the Atlantic in 1840. Cunard voyages bring together like-minded travelers who relish the Cunard hallmarks of impeccable White Star Service(SM), fine dining, sophisticated adventure, the legacy of historic voyages and transatlantic travel. Queen Victoria joins the fleet in December 2007.

Cunard Line is a proud member of World's Leading Cruise Lines. The exclusive alliance also includes Carnival Cruise Lines, Holland America Line, Princess Cruises, Costa Cruises and The Yachts of Seabourn. Sharing a passion to please each guest, and a commitment to quality and value, member lines appeal to a wide range of lifestyles and budgets. Together they offer exciting and enriching cruise vacations to the world's most desirable destinations.

Copyright 2007 PR Newswire

http://news.moneycentral.msn.com/provider/providerarticle.aspx?feed=PR&date=20071010&id=7604463


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Queen gives blessing to new ship (BBC News)*

A shipping company is to build a 92,000 ton liner called the Queen Elizabeth.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Dont you just love it when the Beeb get it wrong, James has got it right but the beeb state that the new ship will be the largest in the Cunard fleet!!, maybe they just forgot the QM2 as it is only 50,000 tons bigger 

Oh Well.

Paul


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Paul,
What's 50,000 tonnes between friends eh? LOL
Looks like she'll just be a bigger version of the QV, and perhaps just as ugly. For a modern cruise boatie P&O's latest Arcadia is much better looking.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Cunard to build new Queen Elizabeth*

When it comes to matters nautical the BBC have a dismal record for accuracy. Most of their reporters don't know the difference between a coracle and a tanker.


----------



## Vernal (Feb 10, 2006)

Wonder what they will call her,if the old QE2 retains her name when retired from service?


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I'd have thought QE3. In any event, I'd imagine once QE2 heads to the Gulf then she'll be de registered as she'll be a static attraction.


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

I think is a shame that the term "queen" can be added to a ship just because it has a Black, Red and white hull and run by Cunard.

The new one will without doubt be a clone of the QV and just remember the QE2 can go as fast astern as forward I bet the new ones can not not even the QM2.

Paul


----------



## Jeff Taylor (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes, if memory serves the QM2 barely made 30 kts on trials, while QE2 can do 32-33 all day if needed. I agree with everyone above that she'll probably be standard issue Carnival with no tumblehome and probably a 22 kt cruising speed. I will say, however, that the pod propulsion, of which she will undoubtedly have 2, is far smoother than standard propulsion with virtually no vibration.


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

In the story, they mentioned the pride of Cunard, the RMS Mauretania-why don't they just build us a modernized version of that, and build it in the UK? Classic lines and a full blown draft of nostalgia; sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

Mauritania was totally uneconomic when she was built; a replica would surely be a financial disaster. 

In 1902, J Pierpoint Morgan caused consternation by his formation of his International Mercantile Marine Co aimed at creating a transatlantic monopoly. A large number of shipping companies were brought under his control, including White Star. There was a danger of Cunard also being swallowed so the British government stepped in to secure Cunard’s independence, including providing the entire cost of Mauritania and Lusitania in addition to providing the annual mail contract subsidy to help with their operational costs. No government today would meet any of the cost of building a cruise ship, let alone pay the full cost and then subsidise its operation. 

Mauritania was only 31,892 grt, but as built she had accommodation for 2,335 passengers and 812 crew. Cruise passengers want space, luxury, balconies but have very little interest in speed. Building the smaller but faster Olympic Voyager pair in 2000 was a total commercial failure. Cunard are providing ships to satisfy their customers. 

It appears that Cunard intend to name their new ship simply Queen Elizabeth, without the addition of a number. Queen Mary 2 needs a number because Queen Mary is still in existence in California 

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

As usual, I think Fred is spot on. I will add my own 2 pence worth tho.

I don't think it'll be a QV clone. If it were, they would have said something about it. This ship, perhaps more than any other newbuild in the past 10 years will attract an immense amount of interest. Ariston didn't become an extremely wealthy man, with an extremely successful company, (compared to NCL) by not knowing his market. He, and the rest of Carnival, know that the new QE will have to be the best thing afloat. Their own press release hints that everything about her will be over the top.

As Fred says, passengers want space and balconies. That alone will make her look top heavy. But don't count it out until you see the designs.
By making the additional investment in Cunard, launching 3 new ships in 6 years, (QM2 in 2004, QV in 2007 and QE in 2010), in the luxury market, shows that they are committed to the Cunard line. 

I am by no means a fan of everything Carnival does. While they have re-defined HAL successfully, I think how they've worked on P&O hasn't worked. Ugly ships, very little advertising, no "presence". 

My family has used Cunard since the turn of the century, so I'm glad it will remain with 3 ships. But this time, I'll give them the benefit of the doubt until I see the designs. 

But at least I FINALLY got the ball and chain to agree to go on a Transatlantic on the QM2. Bribery works wonders!!!


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Queen gives blessing to new ship (BBC News)*

A shipping company is to build a 92,000 ton liner called the Queen Elizabeth.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Guys and gals another point has struck me on this matter and that is radio call signs will there not be a problem with MV Queen Elizabeth and HMS Queen Elizabeth as in Leander and Oleanader or was that just because they were both military.

Paul


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

...and Fort Grange / Fort George!

...but the Navy often use "Warship on your port/starboard bow/quarter/beam" rather than names.

A


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

James_C said:


> I'd have thought QE3. In any event, I'd imagine once QE2 heads to the Gulf then she'll be de registered as she'll be a static attraction.


Jim

Our clients here are still thinking of trading her around the Gulf on cruises. Her new berth here will not be a static berth.


----------



## jd0459 (May 28, 2007)

When will british shiping companys build in our own land, you can not get better than british made, just look at the state of british industry to day, and only because we sell of everything.The decline of the british merchant navy,british steel,british coal,british leyland.No coal,no rails,no ore. no cars, no ships.what next.
john


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

No "bangers" and beer-nobody will have any money to buy them.


----------



## bob johnston (Oct 4, 2005)

"It is a particularly special moment for Fincantieri to have secured a second order from Cunard at a time when we are nearing the completion of Queen Victoria," said Mr. Giuseppe Bono, Fincantieri's Chief Executive Officer. "Cunard is the most famous name in passenger shipping and we are honoured to have been chosen to build Queen Elizabeth and to continue the tradition and heritage of that great company."


I think it is great to see another Queen added it is a shame that these ships are not built in the UK . Fincantieri must be doing extremelly well as the amount of contracts this company wins keeps increasing. The work force must be huge and the facilities to build these big ships must be huge.

I would be interested to find out how much profit they make on a project like the Queen Elizabeth and the Queeen Victoria?
Looking forward to seeing the new Queen Elizabeth .

Bob ( Sydney )


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Regarding the name controversy it would seem to be somewhat difficult for HRH QEII to name a vessel QE3 - it would appear almost as if she were abdicating in favour of a non-existant same-name child or grandchild. If the vessel turns out to look as many concerned contributors fear, the name QUEEN OF CARNIVAL may well have been a more suitable choice! One hopes otherwise.


----------



## Lksimcoe (Oct 30, 2006)

I read something on another web site this morning that the new Queen Elizabeth is to be along the same lines as the Queen Victoria.

Disappointing to say the least. Hopefully it won't be too ugly


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Gdynia

Further Trading I thought the main reason for selling her for static use was SOLAS and that the superstruture was now un-economical to maintain.

If she carried on trading I wonder if Cunard will let her keep her name and colours and also where would she trade.

I hope not gambling and booze cruises out of a dry state that would be a real shame for such a glamerous lady.

Paul 



gdynia said:


> Jim
> 
> Our clients here are still thinking of trading her around the Gulf on cruises. Her new berth here will not be a static berth.


----------



## LizzieNo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow! I've just come across this post, whilst I love that Cunard are continuing the line, I feel depressed at the thought of yet another meccano-look the same "liner". Maybe I am grasping at straws, but can they not build a new liner with the looks of the original RMS Queen Elizabeth, but bigger and with modern engineering ?
In my mind, for what it's worth, the original queen, was the numero uno of all liners ever built, the most stunning looks I've ever seen... breath taking !! 
So sayeth me !
Thanks for listening to my outrageous ravings of love for the old queen.
Tis' lunacy I tell ya !!


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Lizzie not mad but retro would be great, however money rules the roost or is that crows nest.

Paul


----------

